# للمهتمين بدراسة الهندسة الاكلينيكية



## mohabd28eg (22 أكتوبر 2009)

للمهتمين بدراسة الهندسة الاكلينيكية

الوثائق الخاصة بالادارة الهندسية داخل المستشفيات


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز .... بشكل عام مع تعديلات لبعض الأجزاء بما يتناسب مع البلد وإختلاف التسميات والصلاحيات. شكرا


----------



## نيرفانا (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يورانيو500 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايديك*

بس بدنا شرح اكتر من هيك 

u r the best man


----------



## Ahmed_mido007 (30 يونيو 2013)

Thanks Mush


----------

